
Does Stack Exchange really want to conflate newbies with women/people of color? - jbfoo
https://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/366665/does-stack-exchange-really-want-to-conflate-newbies-with-women-people-of-color
======
tomtompl
It seems like a part of a larger trend going on in our industry right now. And
it doesn't look good

